# MAC Up the Amp????



## oyindamola87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dear ladies

  	Would you recommend this lipstick? I'm a little intimidated by it - will it look good on NW45 skin? If anyone could post how they wear it I'd be grateful for a look-see

  	thanks a lot


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 15, 2011)

Jackie O aka *lilpumpkinpie05* is NW45 and Up The Amp looks gorgeous on her. I'm sure that it will suit you also - go for it!!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 17, 2011)

...


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

freakin up the amp is hot.  violetta will look good too


----------



## L281173 (Sep 3, 2011)

Up the amp looked very pasty on me.  I am an NW45.  I love Violetta


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have up the amp...but go for it, violetta, bust out, spitfire and style curve are amazing!


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Get it! It looks like you can either wear it fresh or vampy and I like that.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 7, 2011)

I love MAC Up the Amp. I did a video on it with some pictures at the end. I'm an NC50 for reference.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SA7XGJhz2E


----------



## macgirl3121 (Sep 7, 2011)

I just picked up the Revlon dupe for this since Revlon lippies were on sale for $5. The Revlon dupe is called Berry Haute. There are YT vids on Berry Haute.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Sep 8, 2011)

macgirl3121 said:


> I just picked up the Revlon dupe for this since Revlon lippies were on sale for $5. The Revlon dupe is called Berry Haute. There are YT vids on Berry Haute.


  	I'm going to have to find that! I have a coupon for walgreens, so hopefully they'll have it in stock. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 8, 2011)

macgirl3121 said:


> I just picked up the Revlon dupe for this since Revlon lippies were on sale for $5. The Revlon dupe is called Berry Haute. There are YT vids on Berry Haute.


	That's the one I have too. When I saw swatch comparisons I just went on ahead and grabbed the Revlon version.


----------



## califabulous (Sep 8, 2011)

The revlon version is completely on point.  i couldn't believe how the two colors compare so well.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Sep 9, 2011)

That's the challenge. I was going to get it when CVS was giving $5 extrabucks on Revlon lippes and that shade was gone. The Walgreens near my house had one and it was opened. I grabbed the last one in the display at the Walgreens near my job. Rite Aid had a few but they were not on sale so I picked it up at Walgreens.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I had a $1 off Revlon products coupon out of my Sunday newspaper and I went to Walmart where it was $5.94 so it was like $4.94 (before taxes) at Walmart with that $1 off coupon.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 6, 2012)

Here I am wearing it. I'm an NW45 as well. I just put it on and go. No lip liner, no lip gloss. I love it as is.

  	http://tinypic.com/r/34t9aaw/5


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 6, 2012)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Here I am wearing it. I'm an NW45 as well. I just put it on and go. No lip liner, no lip gloss. I love it as is.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/34t9aaw/5



 	Is that Up The Amp or Berry Haute?


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 7, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Is that Up The Amp or Berry Haute?



 	It's Up the Amp.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 7, 2012)

MsWestchesterNY said:


> It's Up the Amp.



 	Thanks. It looks good on you.


----------



## JESmakeup (May 18, 2012)

Up the Amp is one of my favs!!!


----------

